# Is there an optimum lights on period for CRS Shrimp ?



## RolyMo (18 Oct 2013)

I have a small low tech planted tank
No co2
Lights on for 6 hours 
Only CRS shrimp
Is there and minimum or optimum time for lights on for the shrimp or do plants take priority?
Cheers in advance
Roly


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (18 Oct 2013)

No specific period, just as you like it.

Aslong as your plants aren't covered in algae then it's alright.
If they do then raise light or lower intensity or time that they are on.


----------



## Nealeg (18 Oct 2013)

Sound like a similar set-up to mine, no co2, well planted and only CRS stocked.  I tend to concentrate on the well being of the plants, let me explain. If you have a healthy planted tank the eco environment within that tank (to an extent) takes care of it's self and in doing so the shrimp should do well. I have my lights (11w fitted as standard in the lid) on about 11hrs a day. I also use liquid carbo daily not sure it really does anything but I guess its better than nothing. I believe that It's all about water management getting a balance, get that right and you have cracked it.   Once a week I do a minimal water change but before I do, I check the water parameters especially the nitrate level. I do these (liquid) tests one the day I'm do a water change and the day after the water change. In the vast majority cases I don't find any readings all are 0.00 including the nitrate. Hard to believe I know but what's happening is that the plants are doing the job of keeping the eco environment in balance. I do add a squirt of liquid fertilisers for the plants after each water change. My tank is not overgrown with algae the shrimp feed off the algae and once a week I put a small pinch of fish-food in as a treat for them.  

Hope this helps


----------



## RolyMo (18 Oct 2013)

Nathaniel Whiteside said:


> No specific period, just as you like it.
> 
> Aslong as your plants aren't covered in algae then it's alright.
> If they do then raise light or lower intensity or time that they are on.





Nealeg said:


> Sound like a similar set-up to mine, no co2, well planted and only CRS stocked.  I tend to concentrate on the well being of the plants, let me explain. If you have a healthy planted tank the eco environment within that tank (to an extent) takes care of it's self and in doing so the shrimp should do well. I have my lights (11w fitted as standard in the lid) on about 11hrs a day. I also use liquid carbo daily not sure it really does anything but I guess its better than nothing. I believe that It's all about water management getting a balance, get that right and you have cracked it.   Once a week I do a minimal water change but before I do, I check the water parameters especially the nitrate level. I do these (liquid) tests one the day I'm do a water change and the day after the water change. In the vast majority cases I don't find any readings all are 0.00 including the nitrate. Hard to believe I know but what's happening is that the plants are doing the job of keeping the eco environment in balance. I do add a squirt of liquid fertilisers for the plants after each water change. My tank is not overgrown with algae the shrimp feed off the algae and once a week I put a small pinch of fish-food in as a treat for them.
> 
> Hope this helps



Great pointers gents thank you. 

I shall increase the light levels by a couple of hours and see what happens. 

Thanks 
R


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (18 Oct 2013)

Go for it mate


----------



## Nealeg (18 Oct 2013)

A tip! don't do a gradual change do a drastic one. Go for the lights ON for 11hrs and see what happens that way if a change is going to happen it will do so sooner rather than later, then work backwards reduce that change for the result you want.


----------



## stu_ (18 Oct 2013)

For what it's worth, I reckon nearly doubling the light from 6 to 11 hours in one go, will definitely lead to a change sooner rather than later.....


----------



## basil (18 Oct 2013)

My best performing shrimp tanks seem to be the ones that have the most brown algae growth on the glass. Granted, not pretty to look at but if you can farm algae, then you'll find the shrimp thrive and baby survival will be much better


----------



## RolyMo (19 Oct 2013)

Cool. Thanks for the tips. I have set the timer to come on earlier and finish at 10pm 

Right now there is no algae. Snails but no algae. 

Thanks 
R


----------



## basil (19 Oct 2013)

Maybe worth feeding a Bacter type product just to help maintain good bacteria levels.


----------



## RolyMo (19 Oct 2013)

Hi Basil
New one on me. 
Go on. Would my bacteria diminish? Is this more beneficial to the plants, shrimp or both?
Thanks for the tip mate. 
Roly


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (19 Oct 2013)

RolyMo said:


> Hi Basil
> New one on me.
> Go on. Would my bacteria diminish? Is this more beneficial to the plants, shrimp or both?
> Thanks for the tip mate.
> Roly


 

Something like this Roly,

Benibachi BeeMax | Hobby Shrimp
 should improve your water quality in terms of bacteria and mirco organisms.
Smells DIVINE too!


----------



## basil (19 Oct 2013)

In low ph the good bacteria struggles to colonise, so a helping hand with Bacter products is very useful. As Nath says, helps with water quality and improves shrimplet survival. It's good stuff and I'd thoroughly recommend getting some. Few brands out there doing the same thing, but I also like the Benibachi gear....I have the one that has to be kept in the freezer, which is some kind of strange reassurance for me that it's good tackle!


----------



## Lindy (19 Oct 2013)

I use Genchem Biozyme and get good shrimplet survival. That Beemax looks interesting tho, may give it a go..


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (19 Oct 2013)

basil said:


> In low ph the good bacteria struggles to colonise, so a helping hand with Bacter products is very useful. As Nath says, helps with water quality and improves shrimplet survival. It's good stuff and I'd thoroughly recommend getting some. Few brands out there doing the same thing, but I also like the Benibachi gear....I have the one that has to be kept in the freezer, which is some kind of strange reassurance for me that it's good tackle!


 
Which one is that Mike? I feed mine a Mixture (not at same time  ) of Benebachi SP, Genchem - White Pellet, JBL - NovoPrawn and  Hikari - Shrimp Cuisine.


Mainly Benebachi, but the others for a variation in diet, as well as Catappa Leaves.
I do like the look of the JBL NovoPrawn though, seeing one of its main ingredients is nettles.

Cheers,
N


----------



## basil (19 Oct 2013)

ldcgroomer said:


> I use Genchem Biozyme and get good shrimplet survival. That Beemax looks interesting tho, may give it a go..



Yeah, I've used Genchem also with good results too.

How are your shrimp Lindy?


----------



## basil (19 Oct 2013)

Nathaniel Whiteside said:


> Which one is that Mike? I feed mine a Mixture (not at same time  ) of Benebachi SP, Genchem - White Pellet, JBL - NovoPrawn and  Hikari - Shrimp Cuisine.
> 
> 
> Mainly Benebachi, but the others for a variation in diet, as well as Catappa Leaves.
> ...




It's the benibachi super bacteria bee mix. The one in a metallic red pack. Hobby Shrimp sells that one


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (19 Oct 2013)

basil said:


> It's the benibachi super bacteria bee mix. The one in a metallic red pack. Hobby Shrimp sells that one


 
Yeah, think its the one I linked to


----------



## Lindy (19 Oct 2013)

basil said:


> How are your shrimp Lindy?


 
Doing well, thanks Mike. Looking to get some wine reds now and maybe some pandas. The white on the Taiwans is just incredible. Also hoping to get some of George Farmers PRL if I'm lucky. I like the kingkongs but feel they'd just disappear on the dark substrate.

Have set up a high tech tank and going to try shrimp in it. I've bought a Sochting Oxydator to see if it makes the tank shrimp friendly despite co2.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (19 Oct 2013)

ldcgroomer said:


> Doing well, thanks Mike. Looking to get some wine reds now and maybe some pandas. The white on the Taiwans is just incredible. Also hoping to get some of George Farmers PRL if I'm lucky. I like the kingkongs but feel they'd just disappear on the dark substrate.
> 
> Have set up a high tech tank and going to try shrimp in it. I've bought a Sochting Oxydator to see if it makes the tank shrimp friendly despite co2.


 
Now I was reading into this Lindy, and it looks interesting, who recommended/ where did you see it initially? Especially as it oxidises the column without the displacement of co2, which in fact will lead to a vast amount of oxygen being available if plants are healthy.


----------



## Lindy (19 Oct 2013)

I bought something from Hobbyshrimp and they sent a brochure for the oxydator.

Alistair also said there has been a lot of chat about them on the shrimp facebook page he is on. Appears a lot of them use them.
I might put one in the low tech too, the thought of no more wires/plugs/ use of electricity and no bloody pump humming away is very attractive!
Will update on how well it works on my journal 'out of africana'


----------



## RolyMo (19 Oct 2013)

Yeah I would be interested in the oxygenator as I tripped over it last night. 
I have no airline.
I have raised the filter outlet out of the water to make definitive water movement, but still feel it may need additional oxygen. 
The shrimp seem more active after a filter and water change so wondering if more oxygen is needed. It's all in the mind probably.
R


----------



## Lindy (19 Oct 2013)

Hi have no added oxygen in my main shrimp tank but the spraybar runs the length and turns over the surface water at quite a rate.


----------



## RolyMo (20 Oct 2013)

Ok have added to the shopping list some Benibachi BeeMax despite not seeing any reviews on the web. Hoping that the size of my tank and the daily usage will mean that I don't run out of this stuff too quickly. 
R


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (20 Oct 2013)

RolyMo said:


> Ok have added to the shopping list some Benibachi BeeMax despite not seeing any reviews on the web. Hoping that the size of my tank and the daily usage will mean that I don't run out of this stuff too quickly.
> R



It'll last an age. You'll know what is what when you open the pack and have a smell.
Sweet but earthy goodness.


----------



## RolyMo (20 Oct 2013)

Nathaniel Whiteside said:


> It'll last an age. You'll know what is what when you open the pack and have a smell.
> Sweet but earthy goodness.


 

Will look forward to the delivery, and see what the impact of this is. Very interested.

Lindy - Surely if there is lots of motion and turnover then there is lots of oxygen going into the water column.  Do CRS prefer high oxygenated water.
After 1.5 days of lights on for a longer period I can see more bubbles from the plants. Which is in turn creating a bit more scum on the water surface. Will monitor it.
R


----------



## Lindy (21 Oct 2013)

Crs do better in well oxygenated water.



RolyMo said:


> Surely if there is lots of motion and turnover then there is lots of oxygen going into the water column


 That was kind of my point, if you disturb/turn over the surface enough you don't need an air pump.


----------



## basil (21 Oct 2013)

I know all tanks are different, but for me I've found best results for breeding and shrimplet survival rates come from the tanks that have plenty of surface agitation. Most of my tanks have a twice oversized sponge filter as well as a good airstone. But when you think that most shrimps natural habitat are shallow mountain streams, makes sense that they have a high O2 demand.


----------



## Fishy Did (23 Oct 2013)

This is also what I aim for, the 200l shrimp tank has a 2000EF from APS with a spray bar along most of the back (seen the Benibachi factory, Japan on youtube? ) and two large-size double sponges run by the quite beefy Tetratec 400. Sounds like it should be too much but I don't think so. I suppose I do have alot of media in the external which slows it down.


----------



## basil (23 Oct 2013)

Sounds perfect Did


----------

